# Switch Off A Bluetooth Phone that searches for you



## imcool (May 10, 2005)

This article was first featured on my blog at www.cyberia.in 

it's supposed to work only on S60 phones, anyway good defence against cabir virus and bluejack.

"This trick is awesome and can easily confuse anyone! what it does is that it turns off any phone that has bluetooth turned on and tries to search for you! (obviously you need to have bluetooth turned on as well)

Here is what you have to do:

1) download this file
2) send it over to your phone
3) save it as a note
4) open this note and using the pencil key copy this text
5) go to Bluetooth and click on My bluetooth name
6) again using the pencil key, paste the copied text here

and thats it! you're all done, now when any bluetooth phone searches for you or tries to connect to you, that phone will automatically restart!

PLEASE make sure the two phones are NOT Paired previously, if they are; delete the pairing and then try it."

Works with series 60 symbian os phones only.


It's ASCII code in the txt file, so don't simply set your phone's name as " 1 ", follow the steps

Download this file, it's txt, trust me no viruses
*symbianx.com/download.php?id=1234


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 10, 2005)

> you're all done, now when any bluetooth phone searches for you or tries to connect to you, that phone will automatically restart



Wait a minute...isin't it deliberately causing onconvinience for a person? I mean if you don't want another Bluetooth enabled phone to connect to yours, you can simply switch off your blutooth mode, or the Discover mode as it is probably called right?

Someone enlighten me on this fact please.


----------



## Shikhar (May 11, 2005)

Cool trick.


----------



## imcool (May 11, 2005)

this can cause incovenience to unknowing people but it's useful protection against bugs.


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> > you're all done, now when any bluetooth phone searches for you or tries to connect to you, that phone will automatically restart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also there is an option in bluetooth where one can hide the number so that nobody can locate it.
 8)


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 11, 2005)

I will switch off the other guy's phone b'coz I can..
same reason as i have nukes and can clone sheep.. b'coz I can


----------



## spykids_666 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Cool INFO.

NICE PRANK to use on the friends.


BTW: what is this blue jacking, does it work.


Thanks again.


----------



## cheetah (Jul 16, 2005)

Blue jacking Totally works.

Bluejacking
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Bluejacking is the sending of unsolicited messages over Bluetooth to Bluetooth-enabled devices such as mobile phones, PDAs or laptop computers, sending a vCard which typically contains a message in the name field to another bluetooth enabled device via the OBEX protocol.


MobiLuck, The First Bluejacking software for Smartphones - *www.mobiluck.com/


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 17, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> Blue jacking Totally works.
> 
> Bluejacking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> ...



you don't need software, just make a contact and send it over OBEX, but i still dont understand all the excitement over bluejacking. A new an improved bluesnarfing tech is on the way.


----------



## AlexaD (Jun 25, 2007)

If you look for a good (and free  chat software for your phone, try SubliMobi bluetooth chat (*www.sublimobi.com).


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2007)

dude y r u unearthing 3 year old posts


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 26, 2007)

this is toooooooo old post man ... 
u can use to switch off another bluetooth enabled ph.. whenever another ph tries to send a data to u !
and this not works in ngage !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 26, 2007)

AlexaD said:
			
		

> If you look for a good (and free  chat software for your phone, try SubliMobi bluetooth chat (*www.sublimobi.com).



hmmm... looks like a bot to me. see here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=283822

_reported_


----------

